# Brave Men All



## tomahawk6 (10 Jul 2010)

SGT Veinot is a really lucky guy. Great story.


http://www.thestar.com/printarticle/833910



> PANJWAI DISTRICT, AFGHANISTAN—Every step they take could be their last, yet the Canadians of Oscar Company aren't cutting and running.
> 
> There is no battlefield hotter than the hamlets, vineyards and bazaars the company's soldiers patrol on foot each day in Kandahar province's eastern Panjwai district, heartland of the Taliban-led insurgency.
> 
> ...


----------

